# Join Federal Investigation Agency (FIA)



## Kompromat

FIA Job Advert: Final Date: 18 December 2018.

BPS-1 to BPS-18.

For: FIA NR3C

*Download the Advert from the attachment below. *


----------



## Kompromat

FIA NR3C Jobs Open NOW.


----------

